# Fortress 2 Blue - Tank Slayer



## HansZimmer

This piece has been inserted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

This piece has been composed for the videogame "Fortress 2 Blue".

You can rate it in the poll, if you want.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*3 + 1*4) / 3 = 2.67


----------

